# Pro Archery Series format?



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

was watching the covereage from this years Mullenborn coverage and I am trying to figure out the format.

Is it IFAA? FITA Field? their own little twist on Field?

Are the targets known distance or unknown or a combination?

Marc


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Not 100% positive, but I thought the Pro Archery Series tournaments being hosted overseas used the IFAA field format......basically the same as the NFAA field (all marked) with a few different rules twists. Could be wrong though since I haven't watched the videos yet .

>>------>


----------



## Pro Archery (Jun 16, 2009)

The Pro Archery Series tournaments are based on IFAA rules. 
The event directors are given the freedom to substitute various targets to suit the terrain to provide a more challenging course to test the world's top professional archers.

At each event on the Saturday the IFAA field round is shot. This involves 4 arrows shot at 28 targets of a known distance. 

On the Sunday the international round is shot. This involves 3 arrows shot at 20 targets of a known distance.

All of the videos from Mullenborn 2010 along with coverage from previous Pro Archery events are available to watch for free from pro-archery.com.

On 21/22 August the Pro Archery Series will be at Fort van Lier in Belgium. The Pro Archery website will feature live scoreboards and live coverage all weekend. 

The inaugural Fort van Lier event was held last year and the course proved to provide some of the most visually stunning targets ever seen at an archery competition. This year the course designers have been creating even more difficult targets to challenge the pro archers to their limits!

Check out the preview video for Fort van Lier 2010 on YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LNe0nKAuZM


----------

